# Bath tub spout too short



## Solidify

I'm trying to mount a spout to the piping at the bottom for the first time (this is an old project that was never finished). The problem is that the pipe isn't long enough for any bath tub spouts that we've tried. Therefore, the spout is not able to grab the piping to start screwing onto it. The plumber suggested removing the pipe and extending it but there is no access door to the back (this is an old home and we will have to make one). This is the only part left to make a functional wash-room. Is there another way around it (i.e.: cutting a spout shorter)?


----------



## SABL

What length spout are you trying to use?? They still make spouts for iron pipe....shortest I'm seeing needs 4" of pipe outside the wall. You need the non-diverter type of spout.....the diverter is above the actual spout in your case.

You may be getting into a mess if you try to alter the pipe. In order to remove the 'nipple' (piece that sticks through the wall) you should have a back-up wrench on the fitting it's connected to.....you'll need access from the back (unless you want to replace the tile on the tub-side of the wall).


----------



## kendallt

Can you cut an access door in the room behind it?

The issue with just turning it out with a pipe wrench is that you don't know what the rest of the piping is made of, if it's copper or PVC, it will twist or break, if it's galvanized, odds are that there will be no trouble, but that depends on how long it has been installed, and what they used on the threads. 

So, cutting an access hatch s the safest option. Drywall is the easiest, but the same basic steps are used for other materials as well. 

Careful measurement will locate the spot for the opening, or if it's wide open on the other side, a long thin Phillips screwdriver or awl will allow you to poke a small hole through it by going through the hole the spout comes through. 
Once you located it, find the studs to either side, mark out a square or rectangle with the sides located halfway onto the studs on each side. Cut with utility knife or stab saw. Then, either replace cut out section and patch/finish to hide it, or trim t out to keep t easily used in the future.


----------



## Basementgeek

As it has been said, cut an access panel behind the faucet assembly and replace the pipe with a cooper pipe. Then use a slip on spout, they use a set screw and are not thread on. Twisting the current pipe you have is just asking for problems, without support.

You are trying to use front end threaded spout. Spouts probably of this type could be made a little shorter with the right tools.

Here a reference:

Learn how to remove and install various tub spouts on PlumbingSupply

BG


----------



## Wrench97

How far is it sticking out?
Looks like you can get one for as short as 1/2" > Learn how to remove and install various tub spouts on PlumbingSupply


----------



## Basementgeek

Cutting the pipe is easy, threading is not.

BG


----------



## Solidify

Had already gone to the hardware store, had the rep help me and fixed it before I saw these posts. It was my first time doing this/applying silicone so it wasn't the more appealing finish. Thanks for the help though.

However, I'm having a hard time making these transparent rubber grommets stay stuck to the tile. Is there a way I can glue them to the tile?


----------



## Basementgeek

The surface as to be supper clean.

BG


----------



## Solidify

Tried cleaning it. Still fell of 10 minutes later. I can't imagine how poorly it will hold up with the added weight of shampoo bottles.


----------



## Solidify

Forgot about the caddy and went and get myself a tension rod.


----------

